# Australia zoo's Mr. Freshy dies aged 120-140 years old



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

I didn't know where to put this but as it's a croc I think it can go here if not can it be moved?

Australia Zoo - Our Animals - Animal News - Farewell Mr Freshie


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Bless, well at least he lived a decent life  Do you now if they still have Acco? I think it Acco...or maybe Agro...


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

yjey have an acco and an agro but gosh that was an old croc.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow ripe old age


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

RIP Mr Freshy he lived a long life :notworthy:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> RIP Mr Freshy he lived a long life :notworthy:


And he got to meet Steve irwin, I'm soooo jealous! 

RIP old man : victory:


----------

